# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  SHIT's about to HIT the FAN: Democrats better run for the hills

## Ginger

Memo is going to be revealed, Adam Schiff is on TV crying me a river.


 The House Intelligence Committee on Monday evening voted to make public a GOP-crafted memo alleging what some Republicans say are shocking surveillance abuses at the Department of Justice (DOJ), according to the committee's Democratic members.The committee voted against making public the Democrat-drafted counter-memo, but did vote to release it to the entire House, Democratic lawmakers said. The majority of lawmakers expressed concern that the minority memo would damage sources and intelligence methods, according to ranking member Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.). 


The move ends weeks of speculation over whether the memo, which was drafted by staff for chairman Devin Nunes (R-Calif.), would be made public. But it intensifies the dispute over what Democrats say is an all-out assault by Republicans to undermine special counsel Robert Muellers probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election.The document will not be immediately released. Under the arcane House rule Republicans used to override the classification of the four-page memo, President Trump now has five days to review and reject its publication.


But the White House has signaled support for the documents release and is widely expected to defy the DOJ in allowing the publication to go forward.

House Intel votes to make Nunes memo public | TheHill

----------

Big Bird (01-29-2018),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2018),frankmusic (01-29-2018),Hillofbeans (01-29-2018),Jen (01-29-2018),Libhater (01-29-2018),RMNIXON (01-29-2018),Rutabaga (01-29-2018),Slayer98_l (01-29-2018),teeceetx (01-29-2018),Tennyson (01-29-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga



----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2018),frankmusic (01-29-2018)

----------


## Ginger

I can't wait to see Hannity tonight. I'm seeing a page turn in history and I can't thank God enough to be alive to see it. In the next few weeks, a lot is going to happen fast.

----------


## RMNIXON

*House Republicans Vote to Release Secret Memo on Russia Probe*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/29/u...publicans.html



 :Happy1:

----------

frankmusic (01-29-2018)

----------


## patrickt

Rep. Schiff used the old, tired Obama excuse of, "the people are too stupid to understand it." Dr. Gruber explained, quite eloquently, why, when Barack Obama said, "Let me make this perfectly clear," you knew the next sentence would be a lie.

----------

Hillofbeans (01-29-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

The Democrats have absolutely no interest in exposing any corruption in the FBI because it has been to their benefit.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2018),Rutabaga (01-29-2018)

----------


## Hillofbeans

:Cool20:  :Happy1:

----------


## Jen

> I can't wait to see Hannity tonight. I'm seeing a page turn in history and I can't thank God enough to be alive to see it. In the next few weeks, a lot is going to happen fast.


I hope and pray it comes down fast and furious.  I am so sick of corruption and the swamp.  I want it gone and the people who are responsible in prison.

----------



----------


## RMNIXON

Let them explain how FISA abuse for partisan political purposes should be kept hidden on National Security grounds. This will not be that hard for the public to understand.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2018)

----------


## frankmusic

:Jawdrop:   :Killme: 

Treason (2).jpg

----------



----------


## Big Dummy

:MSM:  :Poopfan:

----------


## Roadmaster

I follow some on twitter especially Q and others but I hope Thomas is right.

 *Thomas Paine*‏ @*Thomas1774Paine* 9h9 hours ago              BREAKING****- FBI Official: Rosenstein Will Be Fired After Memo Released; USED Bogus Trump Dossier for FISA Warrant

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Ginger

I hope you're right, roadmaster. :Thumbsup20:

----------

Louise (01-29-2018),Roadmaster (01-29-2018)

----------


## patrickt

> The Democrats have absolutely no interest in exposing any corruption in the FBI because it has been to their benefit.


They understand the Federal Government is a monster but they're under the misconception that they can control the monster forever. Perhaps with President Trump, the legacy of FDR will start to be destroyed.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2018)

----------


## Louise

I am starting to lose hope that this memo will change anything at all. 

Schiff has amped up the resistance by creating their own counter memo.  That memo 'explains' away the issues that Nunes will point out. And half of the nation will just see the Nunes memo as a way for the WH to try and circle the wagons around Trump. 

The FBI will say 'look, we got rid of Sztrok, Baker and McCabe' ---it's all good now.  They will say that the dossier was not the only reason for the wiretapping. 

They can point to Carter Page going to Russia and Manafort working for foreign government, and they will use that stuff to justify the unmasking of Trumps election team. 

I am not sure that anything will even change....sigh

----------

Retiredat50 (01-29-2018)

----------


## Ginger

Well, the lefties are sure having a meltdown over this.

----------

Louise (01-29-2018)

----------


## Louise

16:09
NTA_5192 - Breaking911 ‏ Verified account   @Breaking911  10m10 minutes ago More HAPPENING NOW: *Nunes Memo Being Delivered To The White House For President Trump's Review*

----------


## RMNIXON

Deputy Director McCabe was booted over an Internal FBI Investigation:

BREAKING:   McCABE OUT - Page 9

----------

Louise (01-29-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Deputy Director McCabe was booted over an Internal FBI Investigation:
> 
> BREAKING:   McCABE OUT - Page 9


Yeah, I am not sure I believe it was an internal investigation.  If that were the case they would not have done it right when this memo gets attention, they would have done it before or after. Unless of course the info in the memo ties in to the internal investigation.

----------


## Ginger

> Worse than Watergate in that we now have the entire GOP actively obstructing justice and covering for a treasonous president and the dictator of Russia. Real Americans will take all power away from the GOP newer November in the midterms.
> House Intel committee could vote on Nunes memo as soon as Monday - Page 2

----------


## Ginger

They're losing their damn minds over there. Mad. Sad. Apocalypse.    :Hammertime:

----------

MrMike (01-29-2018)

----------


## Louise

My lib-tard sister in law, from San Francisco, who is a long time major donor to the Dems and a personal friend of Pelosi, is now spitting mad.  :Mad:  

I asked her what she thought of the Nunes memo and her head spun like the exorcist.  :Icon Shaking: 

She is 100% ABSOLUTELY convinced that Trump worked with the Russians to get elected and now he is taking down the FBI to try and protect himself from impeachment.  :Tinfoil: 


I have tried many times to talk to her about the FACTS and try to get her to listen to logic ....but she is too far gone...

She is convinced that the FBI is 100% honorable and Trump is bashing them for no reason...she says 'who cares if two agents had an affair...no big deal,...

Who cares if they hated Trump, who doesn't? But that doesn't mean they cant be objective... [ ha, seriously? ]

----------

RMNIXON (01-29-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

> My lib-tard sister in law, from San Francisco, who is a long time major donor to the Dems and a personal friend of Pelosi, is now spitting mad.  
> 
> I asked her what she thought of the Nunes memo and her head spun like the exorcist. 
> 
> She is 100% ABSOLUTELY convinced that Trump worked with the Russians to get elected and now he is taking down the FBI to try and protect himself from impeachment. 
> 
> 
> I have tried many times to talk to her about the FACTS and try to get her to listen to logic ....but she is too far gone...
> 
> ...


That is exactly what American Patriots are up against. Completely brainwashed public by the lying MSM.

----------

Louise (01-29-2018),Northern Rivers (01-30-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> 


lol - I miss Devil. He was fun to abuse.  :Wink:

----------

Northern Rivers (01-30-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

Ahemmmmm..... why the hell is the JUSTICE DEPARTMENT opposing this?  Because THEY are complicit, along with the FBI, and legions of Democrat politicians.  Jail them all, every last fucking one of them.

----------

Big Dummy (01-30-2018),Northern Rivers (01-30-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *She is convinced that the FBI is 100% honorable and Trump is bashing them for no reason...*she says 'who cares if two agents had an affair...no big deal,...
> 
> Who cares if they hated Trump, who doesn't? But that doesn't mean they cant be objective... [ ha, seriously? ]




That has been the Left Media SPIN for some time now. Only it is all falling apart..................

Ask her why Democrats refused to even look at this memo now made public?  :Thinking:

----------

Northern Rivers (01-30-2018)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> My lib-tard sister in law, from San Francisco, who is a long time major donor to the Dems and a personal friend of Pelosi, is now spitting mad.  
> 
> I asked her what she thought of the Nunes memo and her head spun like the exorcist. 
> 
> She is 100% ABSOLUTELY convinced that Trump worked with the Russians to get elected and now he is taking down the FBI to try and protect himself from impeachment. 
> 
> 
> I have tried many times to talk to her about the FACTS and try to get her to listen to logic ....but she is too far gone...
> 
> ...



What was her opinion of the FBI when Comey reopened the investigation of Hillary right before the election? Was she a fan then?

----------

Northern Rivers (01-30-2018),sooda (01-30-2018)

----------


## Louise

> That has been the Left Media SPIN for some time now. Only it is all falling apart..................
> 
> Ask her why Democrats refused to even look at this memo now made public?


She just parrots the standard Dem talking points:

'no reason to read the manufactured memo because Nunes just made it all up, by cherry picking circumstances, making false assumptions, with no real proof'

' this is just deflection and desperation because Mueller is so close to bringing impeachment charges' 


' there is nothing wrong with FBI agents having their own political opinions or having private affairs.'





> What was her opinion of the FBI when Comey reopened the investigation of Hillary right before the election? Was she a fan then?


Oh, she hated Comey for that. She still blames him as one of the main reason Hilary lost.

----------

Retiredat50 (01-30-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Oh, she hated Comey for that. She still blames him as one of the main reason Hilary lost.


It amazes me how these people can in one breath say that Comey helped Trump win and was corrupt, then in the next breath say how wrong it was for Trump to fire Comey.

----------

Louise (01-30-2018)

----------


## Ginger

_Merry Hell._




*Schiffs gig may just be about up* with the pending potential release of a classified memo that the Democrats do not want to see the light of day. Why? Because this memo, according to some who have seen it, proves that Obamas FBI not only engaged in abuse of surveillance power but was also in cahoots with the Hillary Clinton campaign in pushing the Trump/Russia collusion narrative.* Adam Schiff* was the agent who worked to cover it all up either by deflecting with lies on television or working furiously to prevent the American people to learn key information that would expose the Democrats pushing of Trump/Russia collusion and Russian interference to steal the election as blatant lies. 

*Appearing on FOX and Friends on Tuesday morning, Rep. Trey Gowdy (R-SC) had this to say. And I would just tell my fellow citizens, if youre interested in whether or not the dossier was used in court proceedings and youre interested in whether or not it was funded by a political opponent, then youll want to see the memo.*

https://thepolitistick.com/trey-gowdy-just-revealed-adam-schiff-nervous-fisa-abuse-memo-release/



Democrats know KNOW this is BAD. Brace for IMPACT, this is going to get ugly.

----------

Louise (01-30-2018)

----------


## Ginger

*Rep. Gaetz Calls on President Trump to Release Intel Memo During SOTU* January 30, 2018  

(CNSNews.com) -- House Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.), who is a strong advocate for releasing the intelligence memo about alleged malfeasance at the FBI, called on President Donald Trump to release the four-page document during his State of the Union speech this evening, Jan. 30.
Rep. Gaetz Calls on President Trump to Release Intel Memo During SOTU


(video here)Rep. Gaetz: It to Release Controversial FISA Memo During SOTU | Fox News Insider

----------


## Louise

> _Merry Hell._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schiff’s gig may just be about up* with the pending potential release of a classified memo that the Democrats do not want to see the light of day. Why? Because this memo, according to some who have seen it, proves that Obama’s FBI not only engaged in abuse of surveillance power but was also in cahoots with the Hillary Clinton campaign in pushing the Trump/Russia collusion narrative.* Adam Schiff* was the agent who worked to cover it all up either by deflecting with lies on television or working furiously to prevent the American people to learn key information that would expose the Democrat’s pushing of ‘Trump/Russia’ collusion and Russian interference to ‘steal the election’ as blatant lies. 
> 
> *Appearing on FOX and Friends on Tuesday morning, Rep. Trey Gowdy (R-SC) had this to say. “And I would just tell my fellow citizens, if you’re interested in whether or not the dossier was used in court proceedings and you’re interested in whether or not it was funded by a political opponent, then you’ll want to see the memo.”*
> 
> ...


No wonder Schiffster looked so bug eyed and creepy in that desperate presser. He looked more like a serial killer than a public servant.

----------

frankmusic (02-07-2018)

----------


## frankmusic

> No wonder Schiffster looked so bug eyed and creepy in that desperate presser. He looked more like *a serial killer* than a public servant.


 :Thumbsup20: 

Good one.

----------


## Ginger

They're in deep shit and they know it. *CNN and MSNBC will not even report on this story.


*_Has anyone seen them report on what's come out in the last 24 hours???? Anyone?_

----------


## Louise

> They're in deep shit and they know it. *CNN and MSNBC will not even report on this story.
> 
> 
> *_Has anyone seen them report on what's come out in the last 24 hours???? Anyone?_


Every time I checked in, they had DOW CRASHES RECORD LOW  type of story, OR Memo proves the FISA warrant began with Papdopoulis, not because of dossier, nonsense...

----------


## Louise

*

Stonewall Jackson*‏ 

@1776Stonewall 3h3 hours agoMore






*The FBI informant who spent 6 years Undercover and documented and has audio tapes exposing the uranium one scandal,* has been testifying for the last 2 hours. We have two of the biggest scandals in the history of America, committed by many of the same people, *being exposed now*

*284 replies**3,186 retweets**4,412 likes*




So there was a FBI informant UNDERCOVER for 6 years???????????

----------


## teeceetx

> Memo is going to be revealed, Adam Schiff is on TV crying me a river.
> 
>  The House Intelligence Committee on Monday evening voted to make public a GOP-crafted memo alleging what some Republicans say are shocking surveillance abuses at the Department of Justice (DOJ), according to the committee's Democratic members.The committee voted against making public the Democrat-drafted counter-memo, but did vote to release it to the entire House, Democratic lawmakers said. The majority of lawmakers expressed concern that the minority memo would damage sources and intelligence methods, according to ranking member Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.). 
> 
> 
> The move ends weeks of speculation over whether the memo, which was drafted by staff for chairman Devin Nunes (R-Calif.), would be made public. But it intensifies the dispute over what Democrats say is an all-out assault by Republicans to undermine special counsel Robert Muellers probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election.The document will not be immediately released. Under the arcane House rule Republicans used to override the classification of the four-page memo, President Trump now has five days to review and reject its publication.
> 
> 
> But the White House has signaled support for the documents release and is widely expected to defy the DOJ in allowing the publication to go forward.
> ...


I hate to say it Ginger, but it's almost May, and in spite of volumes of felonies by the prog's, not a single one has even been forced before a grand jury.  So, the shit hit the fan, but the fan was OFF!

----------


## Calypso Jones

cowards all.  all in it...all deep state and protecting it for all they're worth.

----------


## valley ranch

Ginger ~ Yes, yes, yes  three bags full ```

----------

